# Question about the SONY NEX-5



## Sovereign (Sep 17, 2011)

As most of you can see, I'm completely new to this website. But I have a question that has been bugging me for quite a while. Has anyone here tried the new 'Sony NEX-5' outside from the store? I have tested it a few times at different places around from where I live. Unfortunately I can't just go outside and test photos. So far I really enjoy the camera, even though, the camera is rather small. But, for the price of the camera, I feel it'll be a great deal for me to get it for my future in photography. 
While I have your attention. Does anyone have any recommendations of computers that will be great on uploading pictures and won't lose pixels and start looking granite like. I do take pictures off of my iPhone at times, and of course on the phone the pictures are great in clarity. And because my computer is from, I think, 2004? My computer just ruins the photos. Not to mention it's completely slow and I bought a new ram for it. I also reset the whole computer, and that didn't really help either. 

Thanks, and I hope to hear from you!
Sovereign Photography
Erik Breihof


----------



## steveWFL (Sep 17, 2011)

Since no replies perhaps this may help you: Sony NEX-3 & NEX-5 Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 17, 2011)

Appreciate it!


----------



## KmH (Sep 17, 2011)

Sovereign said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations of computers that will be great on uploading pictures and won't lose pixels and start looking granite like. I do take pictures off of my iPhone at times, and of course on the phone the pictures are great in clarity. And because my computer is from, I think, 2004? My computer just ruins the photos. Not to mention it's completely slow and I bought a new ram for it. I also reset the whole computer, and that didn't really help either.


What computer make and model, and what operating system (OS) are you using? What application do you use to view photos on your computer?

Describe what you see as your, "future in photography."


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 17, 2011)

I hear the NEX-5N is a better camera than the NEX-5
Sony NEX-5N Preview: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

or splurge and get the new NEX-7.
Sony NEX-7 high-end APS-C mirrorless camera first look: Digital Photography Review

The Sony NEX line has been highly rated and currently outselling their new SLT cameras.

Hopefully they will speed up the process of adding new lenses for this line.

Most current Desktop computer systems can handle the processing power requirements ... and good monitors are not expensive.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 17, 2011)

KmH said:


> Sovereign said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any recommendations of computers that will be great on uploading pictures and won't lose pixels and start looking granite like. I do take pictures off of my iPhone at times, and of course on the phone the pictures are great in clarity. And because my computer is from, I think, 2004? My computer just ruins the photos. Not to mention it's completely slow and I bought a new ram for it. I also reset the whole computer, and that didn't really help either.
> ...





it's a 'e Machine' something. not too sure the model. and i use photoshop 7.0 for mostly everything


----------

